# How long before case officer makes a decision?



## LynneHardaker (May 12, 2013)

hi visa 190 applied for all police checks completed, medicals all clear anyone any idea how ling now?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## kalch99 (Nov 23, 2013)

LynneHardaker said:


> hi visa 190 applied for all police checks completed, medicals all clear anyone any idea how ling now?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Have you been assigned a CO?


----------



## rein_marco (Feb 8, 2014)

It greatly varies. Some people get assigned a case officer after 4 weeks, some after 8 weeks. Then after that the case officer might ask for additional docs. It may take them another 3 days or even weeks to respond. there's no telling really.


----------



## LynneHardaker (May 12, 2013)

I was told this would be next week as my emigration lawyer says this will be on the 6th week but I have just seen the new skills list for Feb and my position/occupation is now closed . Does this mean from Feb no one can apply for state sponsorship or does this impact me now.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## vinil (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi ....

Once we apply for State sponsor ship... they have not approved but asked for updated CV... where does this leave me with.... Does this mean that so info given by me is incorrect


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2014)

LynneHardaker said:


> I was told this would be next week as my emigration lawyer says this will be on the 6th week but I have just seen the new skills list for Feb and my position/occupation is now closed . Does this mean from Feb no one can apply for state sponsorship or does this impact me now.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


 New people cant apply but if you have lodged and paid for your visa it doesnt effect you. 

Processing time varies. Some are never contacted until they are granted if they made a good application but processing can be 6 months.


----------



## LynneHardaker (May 12, 2013)

Thanks so much for your reply I can now go and enjoy my day

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

I had mine within about 3-4 weeks after everything ie PCC,medicals etc where up loaded.... Relatively quick


----------



## md1122 (Mar 7, 2013)

I have done my medicals and the clinic submitted them on 3rd of March and i was able to see in the eMedical with status completed and also in application status i am able to see "No health is required...." 
However, until now i didn't get any email or grant from the CO... is that normal ? what could be happening now?
Thanks.


----------



## bazidkhan (Jan 16, 2014)

md1122 said:


> I have done my medicals and the clinic submitted them on 3rd of March and i was able to see in the eMedical with status completed and also in application status i am able to see "No health is required...."
> However, until now i didn't get any email or grant from the CO... is that normal ? what could be happening now?
> Thanks.


Of course it is good sign for u. As our status is the same even i applied on 20 Feb.
Can u tell us what was ur visa type and when did u applied for ur visa ?
Thanks


----------

